# 94 Altima manual transmission troubles



## mnoerpel (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a 1994 Altima with a manual transmission that's been having some troubles lately. Whenever I accelerate quickly or give it more gas to make it up a hill, the engine revs up like it's in neutral. Is my clutch or transmission gone or do I just need some transmission fluid? And how do I check that? I don't see a stick or anything under the hood. 

Also the trunk opener stopped working a few months ago and just the other day, the key stopped working in the trunk too. The key goes in, but it won't turn. I tried WD-40, but that didn't work either. Any thoughts on what I need to do about that would be great.

thanks

matt


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mnoerpel said:


> I have a 1994 Altima with a manual transmission that's been having some troubles lately. Whenever I accelerate quickly or give it more gas to make it up a hill, the engine revs up like it's in neutral. Is my clutch or transmission gone or do I just need some transmission fluid? And how do I check that? I don't see a stick or anything under the hood.
> 
> Also the trunk opener stopped working a few months ago and just the other day, the key stopped working in the trunk too. The key goes in, but it won't turn. I tried WD-40, but that didn't work either. Any thoughts on what I need to do about that would be great.
> 
> ...


sounds like the clutch is going out. with the engine running, parking brake engaged and the trans in fifth gear, slowly let the clutch out and see if the engine stalls or keeps running. if it keeps running, more than likely the clutch is bad.

as for the trunk, it sounds like the mechanism froze up or just plain broke. open the trunk, if you can, and manually work the latch with your hand and some spray lube. otherwise, look for obviously broken parts.


----------



## DubbAtlima (Feb 22, 2006)

That is ur clutch not your tranny. It's okay clutch go bad after awhile just go replace it gives u a reason to get a performance clutch


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

DubbAtlima said:


> That is ur clutch not your tranny. It's okay clutch go bad after awhile just go replace it gives u a reason to get a performance clutch


hey man, whats an Atlima?


----------



## Iskan (Feb 10, 2006)

manual trannys usually dont have dipsticks. but your problem is that your clutch needs replaceing. get yourself a new kit and have your flywheel machined.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Iskan said:


> manual trannys usually dont have dipsticks. but your problem is that your clutch needs replaceing. get yourself a new kit and have your flywheel machined.


a word of advice - before you answer a thread or post a reply, check the date first.


----------

